# I'm Bored



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Anybody else?


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Today I changed the switch/socket in a table lamp, cleaned the carburetor and air cleaner in my lawn mower, swapped speakers in my #1 stereo system, and did the laundry. Didn't have time to be bored. Tomorrow maybe.


----------



## Nix (Feb 20, 2010)

Hilltroll72 said:


> Today I changed the switch/socket in a table lamp, cleaned the carburetor and air cleaner in my lawn mower, swapped speakers in my #1 stereo system, and did the laundry.


Don't forget 'responded to the 'I'm Bored' thread.'


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

I was bored until you started this thread, now I'm on the edge of my seat.


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Might I suggest videos of Steven Wright on Youtube?


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I've been on the internet all day. Its pathetic, when I'm at my home, I can't seem to stay away. Fortunately I spend half my time at another place with no internet.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

We've all been unusually prolific in out posts these last few days it seems, or maybe its just me?


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

I was bored earlier this summer (and was consequently unusually prolific on TC), but right now I'm working 40 hours a week. Too busy being exhausted (and practicing while exhausted) to be bored.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Meaghan said:


> I was bored earlier this summer (and was consequently unusually prolific on TC), but right now I'm working 40 hours a week. Too busy being exhausted (and practicing while exhausted) to be bored.


That's great! I'm where you were now that I've failed my math class, which was taking up so much time and energy, but I apparently did not put enough effort into it still. But I will be gone on internetless vacation reading books and waterskiing all next week.


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

clavichorder said:


> We've all been unusually prolific in out posts these last few days it seems, or maybe its just me?


I have the distinct feeling that this is true also. I don't know though, I haven't bothered to check numbers...


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

You still bored? I'm waiting for life to happen myself...


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

clavichorder said:


> I'm waiting for life to happen myself...


Don't wait! Go talk to strangers! (Somewhere that isn't the internet.)


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Meaghan said:


> Don't wait! Go talk to strangers! (Somewhere that isn't the internet.)


I find that very hard to do, I'm not shy much anymore, I just don't know how to not appear like a weirdo unless they care about classical music, and I'm not in college.

I excuse myself by saying today is my day off, and so was yesterday, but the day before that wasn't so much, still it was lax. Vacation will help me. Then back to business.


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

clavichorder said:


> I find that very hard to do, I'm not shy much anymore, I just don't know how to not appear like a weirdo unless they care about classical music, and I'm not in college.


Yeah, I don't really talk to strangers either. Except in Classical Millennium (local CD shop), where I often have very good conversations. And on the bus, but those conversations are usually initiated by awkward bus creepers, not by me.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I'm usually in and out of my local cd store, no one even comments on my good taste. I have been one of those awkward bus creepers, but usually its with a good reason, like it was someone I know but hadn't seen in a while and we barely remember each other, or they were reading a book I'd read. Where I live, it also has a notoriously aloof and cold atmosphere(the people) most days of the year.


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

What area of Washington? I'm from Portland (though I'm away at school in eastern Washington most of the year). People are "quirky" here, but not aloof.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Portland is notoriously warm and quirky as you said, I think? I'm from Seattle.


----------



## TresPicos (Mar 21, 2009)

clavichorder said:


> I'm waiting for life to happen myself...


Yeah. Hm, when will it?

Maybe I should busy myself making other plans...


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

clavichorder said:


> We've all been unusually prolific in out posts these last few days it seems, or maybe its just me?


Two threads about Google and one about web browsers is a sure sign that everybody is bored.

It's August, and here in the UK half the population is on holiday, and the other half's minds are on holiday.


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

clavichorder said:


> Portland is notoriously warm and quirky as you said, I think? I'm from Seattle.


No joke? I'm from Arlington.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Klavierspieler said:


> No joke? I'm from Arlington.


Pacific Northwest party!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Summer can be really boring. All I'm doing everyday is practicing and listening to Turntable.fm. That's about it, unless my family drags me to some other activity. But I love music, so it's no problem for me.


----------



## TresPicos (Mar 21, 2009)

Yay, I'm not bored anymore!  

BBL


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Today we did a oneday visit to Amsterdam: suffocating humidity & heat with thunderclouds rising up, suffocating smell & smoke clouds coming out of the coffeeshops in the former red light district, suffocating clogging & sweating of people everywhere. And can you believe it, we had a great time!


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Fsharpmajor said:


> Two threads about Google and one about web browsers is a sure sign that everybody is bored.
> 
> It's August, and here in the UK half the population is on holiday, and the other half's minds are on holiday.


I'm in the third half who wishes they were on holiday.

I'm doing my annual 'jobs to do when the schools are closed' jobs. Shredding, sorting, filing and archiving & they're definitely boring. And I _still_ can't listen to opera. :scold:


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Nothing's happening on the computer anymore, I'm waiting for the internet to happen now. This is sad, I need to peel myself away soon to do chores anyway. Stuck!


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

"Oh Jaggerth, Jaggerth, Jaggerth! All the otherth ith Cag-Maggerth, give me Jaggerth!"


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Been here longer than usual...been raining all day long here but that is a good thing for my hundreds of palms I have on my property...and my orange tree...gotta get me a tuesday gig


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 15, 2009)

I've also been here longer than usual. Life is pretty boring at the moment.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

My life is so exciting right now! I'm not bored at all, I just came to rub it all in your faces! Sorry, I'm too busy with all the excitement, so I can't explain it right now!

*goes back to other TC threads*


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

During the school year, I didn't have enough time to work on my personal projects, so I procrastinated on my homework. Now I have too much time and so I procrastinate on my personal projects. _I should really work on that sonata today... or I could spend all day on TC!_


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

The funny thing is, what do we even do all day on TC? Just refresh the page? Lurk? People don't post THAT often here. I for one was a good boy and spent the early half of my day reading and practicing.


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

No, actually, since I know people don't post often enough on TC, I usually resort to StumbleUpon. However, I think I may have found a solution for me. I've decided to write a simple notation editor (only really good for sketching; I'll do formatting in LilyPond) in Python, which I enjoy programming in. When I'm done, it should be much easier and faster for me to write music, so I'll be able to get some work done on that sonata!


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

Kopachris said:


> No, actually, since I know people don't post often enough on TC, I usually resort to StumbleUpon.


That was fun for a time, but I wonder how many times I've been banned there (not for spamming or doing anything wrong, just for being honest). All the pop culture crap there does my head in anyway. I find equally interesting things just surfing around on my own on youtube.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Ha, no insult intended if it was taken as such. I was just describing what has happened to me some days recently... I was wondering if I was the only person that had been that pathetic. It can be hard though to work on something all day, I try to mix it up as much as I can unless something has really absorbed me.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Someone should write a symphony dealing with boredom just like Mahler did a few about his angst...


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

Sid James said:


> Someone should write a symphony dealing with boredom just like Mahler did a few about his angst...


Pink Floyd. Pick an album.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

I remember someone here bagging Gliere's "Ilya Muromets" symphony as "pure tedium" a while back, but I heard it on radio & I think I remember it as okay (but I think it was the cut version?). Anyway, did Pink Floyd write a symphony? Or was it just symphonic rock? I don't remember them much, I think they used Copland's _Fanfare for the Common Man_ in something of theirs. & the line "Hey, teacher, leave those kids alone!" brings back memories (my parents had a couple of albums of theirs, but these are the only two things I can remember about them now)...


----------



## presto (Jun 17, 2011)

Klavierspieler said:


> Anybody else?


I never get bored, there isn't enough time in the day to do all thing things I want to do!


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

Sid James said:


> Anyway, did Pink Floyd write a symphony? Or was it just symphonic rock?


Not quite either, I was just being smarmy.

For good Boredom music, I suggest (the) Boredoms.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

regressivetransphobe said:


> That was fun for a time, but I wonder how many times I've been banned there (not for spamming or doing anything wrong, just for being honest). All the pop culture crap there does my head in anyway. I find equally interesting things just surfing around on my own on youtube.


Have we got any redditors round here?


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Sid James said:


> ... & the line "Hey, teacher, leave those kids alone!" brings back memories ...


Quite a popular little combo in my day ...


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

I prefer Ummagumma.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Me to or Animals


----------

